# Kids in training



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

We decided to start bringing the kids on hikes with us, they range
from 8-13wks old. I thought it might be alot of work at first, but they are so fun and they have been doing so good! Usually around 4 miles or so, we pretty much live in the woods in the summer, so we'll gradually build up their endurance. Here are some pics of them with my husband.
[attachment=1:2xh9poae]P1010497.jpg[/attachment:2xh9poae][attachment=2:2xh9poae]P1010520.jpg[/attachment:2xh9poae][attachment=3:2xh9poae]P1010561.jpg[/attachment:2xh9poae][attachment=4:2xh9poae]P1010543.jpg[/attachment:2xh9poae]
[attachment=0:2xh9poae]P1010517.jpg[/attachment:2xh9poae]


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

love that fourth one... beautiful view! lol! wonderful pics!
you definitely want to start them early, makes it alot easier later...
good luck!


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats awesome! Love the pics. I need to start bringing up a few kids in the ranks.


----------



## Coyotl Viejo (May 22, 2010)

Great pics! Where are you at? Looks like the Pacific NW.

Dan


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, these pics were taken up near Mt St Helens.


----------



## Coyotl Viejo (May 22, 2010)

Ha! I was going to make a comment about all the delicious huckleberries up there...

...and then I saw that your username is huckleberry! Makes sense!

"The Land of Purple Bear Poop!"

I'm in Southern Oregon.

Dan


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, we LOVE the huckleberries! Apparently, the goats do too. The plants don't have any berries yet, but it seems to be a favorite on hikes.


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker (May 11, 2010)

Cool pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------

